# How bad was this drywall hung?



## Langer7337 (5 d ago)

I recently paid a supposedly high level company to hang and mud drywall. The quality of work with hanging has me very concerned for how it will look in the future. Would you have the company rehang this? Or trust the finisher?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Langer7337 said:


> I recently paid a supposedly high level company to hang and mud drywall. The quality of work with hanging has me very concerned for how it will look in the future. Would you have the company rehang this? Or trust the finisher?
> View attachment 42066
> 
> View attachment 42067
> ...


Not the best and not the worst.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

in the hands of the finisher now.. glad it is not me...


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

looks like framing mite have been a tad crooked, from the router out in place marks, and all the screws to hold up on warped rafters. looks like they did everything they could to get it tight to me. hard to say with just pics though. dont look too bad to this old finisher. those lil gaps arent spit. i could show you bad drywall hanging, believe me. lol if only i could post pics from my memory. lol in time i suppose that will be possible.

not a fan of screws in angles or on butts but it gets done all the time. as long as its tight good to go. imo


----------

